# Speedometer Not Working on Yamaha O/B



## Davans (Jun 21, 2012)

Bought a 2003 Skeeter with a Yamaha 200HP O/B a few months ago. The speedometer was not working when we test drove the boat. The owners said that there was a port on the lower unit that was clogged up and just needed cleaning out. 

This port is tiny. I'm not sure how to go about unclogging it or how deep it is.

Also while I'm at it the Tachometer is inconsistant.

Any ideas?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Davans said:


> Bought a 2003 Skeeter with a Yamaha 200HP O/B a few months ago. The speedometer was not working when we test drove the boat. The owners said that there was a port on the lower unit that was clogged up and just needed cleaning out.
> 
> This port is tiny. I'm not sure how to go about unclogging it or how deep it is.
> 
> ...


 The tach I would fix, the speedo, who cares. if you just want to know how fast she will go just plug in your car gps. Speedos are never right anyway.


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Jun 21, 2012)

You can usually dig it out with a straight pin or needle....


----------



## T.P. (Jun 21, 2012)

The speedo hole is stopped up. It's a tiny hole about half-way down the leading edge of the lower unit. Take a small drill bit and clean it out.


----------



## Davans (Jun 21, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> The tach I would fix, the speedo, who cares. if you just want to know how fast she will go just plug in your car gps. Speedos are never right anyway.



I care.....it is the only thing on the boat that does not work. The Lowrance has a GPS and shows speed, I just wanted to fix the speedo if I could.


----------



## Davans (Jun 21, 2012)

DAWGFISH66 said:


> You can usually dig it out with a straight pin or needle....



I try'd that, even sprayed some cleaner in it too.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I dont know about pitot tubes, but you might try the other end of the hose to see if its clogged.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 21, 2012)

T.P. said:


> The speedo hole is stopped up. It's a tiny hole about half-way down the leading edge of the lower unit. Take a small drill bit and clean it out.


This^^^  Mine is clogged now.  If you hit a stick or the bottom it gets clogged.


----------



## Davans (Jun 21, 2012)

T.P. said:


> The speedo hole is stopped up. It's a tiny hole about half-way down the leading edge of the lower unit. Take a small drill bit and clean it out.



That is what I have been told. Do you have any idea what size bit? I have several drill bit sets and none are small enough to fit, and I have no idea how deep to drill.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 21, 2012)

Davans said:


> I try'd that, even sprayed some cleaner in it too.



I had to use a small drill bit and dig around by hand.  Sometimes it gets wedged in there pretty deep.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 21, 2012)

The speedo realy doesn't matter when everyone is behind you. The tach needs to be fixed.


----------



## stratos03 (Jun 21, 2012)

a 3/64 drill bit will do the trick it will be safer if you do it by hand and not with a drill motor it will go about a 1/2 inch deep you will know when you have all the trash out a little water will start to come out


----------



## T.P. (Jun 21, 2012)

I should have specified drill it out by hand, I wouldn't use a drill motor. Everytime mine gets clogged up it's a piece of wood that comes out.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 21, 2012)

Davans said:


> That is what I have been told. Do you have any idea what size bit? I have several drill bit sets and none are small enough to fit, and I have no idea how deep to drill.



Not sure, it's a tiny bit. I just drill until something comes out and if you drill it by hand you can't hurt anything.


----------



## bandit819 (Jun 21, 2012)

My yammy speedo gets clogged all the time. If your not to sure about using a very small drill bit or it doesn't work for you, try this: trim motor all the way up, look in the area where the lower unit bolts onto the motor, you will see a plastic tube with a fitting that probably has 2 wire ties on it. mine is clear tubing but I have seen them black. Cut the lower wire tie and pull the tube off the fitting. shoot compressed air into the tube and that usually works for me. Replace the tube on the fitting and replace with a wire tie. If you can't find a small diameter bit I have used large sewing needles.


----------



## Davans (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks guys........


----------



## c-rig king (Jun 21, 2012)

When u figure out how to do it, just be prepared to repeat about every other trip out.  I am with most else on here-don't worry bout it!!!


----------



## fishingguy61 (Jun 21, 2012)

Davans said:


> Bought a 2003 Skeeter with a Yamaha 200HP O/B a few months ago. The speedometer was not working when we test drove the boat. The owners said that there was a port on the lower unit that was clogged up and just needed cleaning out.
> 
> This port is tiny. I'm not sure how to go about unclogging it or how deep it is.
> 
> ...



Not a tout for this guy, but Perry at Perry's Hi-Tech in Buford, 770-831-8006, seems to be good. He's old school and has the age and experience. I called recently based on a reco and he gave some good advice regarding my Yamaha 90 issue. It worked; however, he has a 2-3 week backlog so beware of that. Very friendly on the phone so you might want to give him a call.

That said, I agree with other posters that factory speedos are inconsistent and I would rather rely on GPS, but I am the type that hates broken things on a boat, accurate or not. 

Good luck and please let us know how you make out with your issue.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe I'm just lucky, but mine only clogs up once a year or so and it's dead on with my GPS.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a almost new Yamaha and it works 50% of the time.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 22, 2012)

I've straightened out a 3/0 worm hook and used it to clean out the hole.  The barb helps grab any wood that might be in the hole.


----------



## red94yj (Jun 23, 2012)

Where exactly is this hole?


----------



## Snake Doc (Jun 24, 2012)

red94yj said:


> Where exactly is this hole?


 
It's on the front of the lower unit just above the gear box. On my Merc, if you look at it from the side it looks like a little notch in the leading edge.  

Sorry for the large pic, couldn't get it samller.


----------



## red94yj (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks, I'll have to check it... got to work on the boat anyway.


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Jun 25, 2012)

Make sure it's clear on the last outing of the season. If you leave water in that line, it can damage the speedo gauge if it freezes in the winter (damage gauge or bust line - either way it won't work from there on out).


----------

